#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > NEWBIES & STARTERSVRAGEN >  >  Wie kent het merk XXL Powersound???

## flexix

XXL POWERSOUND
Kan iemand mij iets vertellen over het merk xxl powersound?
Zag wel mooie amp bij plaatselijke electronicashop voor niet echt veel geld, typenr. axps-250.
Heb er al mengpaneel van gehad en dat werkte best goed.
Als het troep is, ja ik ben ook maar een beginner dus hoop
dat iemand er wat meer over weet of al ervaring ermee heeft.

alvast bedankt

       Flex-x

----------


## Pulse

mm, heb dat ook al zien staan en vroeger paar spulletjes van gehad, volgens mij vergelijkbaar met DAP en co, nog ietsje slechter zelfs.

Greetz,
Dieter, D.D.A. Sound & Light 
België

MSN:dietermrx@hotmail.com

----------


## BENjpt

vraag het aan powersound..<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Love, Life and Lighting. The 3 most important things in life!

----------


## PowerSound

Tja t'is PowerSound hé, misschien verre familie ?

Nee kweet er niets van !

Site updated ! Waarom met nieuw als het met oud ook goed gaat ?

----------


## flexix

Ja zou kunnen het enigste dat ik weet is dat
het wordt verspreid door bots electronica en
dat de versterkers in frankrijk worden gemaakt.
De website is www.botselec.nl
Greetz
    Flex-X

----------


## steven

ja ik ken het wel en dit is echt nog veeeeel slechter dan dap enso vind ik.
heb ook een setje 15 inch kassies gehoord en dat klonk......... nergens naar.
over de versterker weet ik nix.

----------


## _Jasper

Volgensmij hangt dit merk meer tegen Velleman aan. Kijk maar eens naar de verschillende producten, deze heeft Velleman ook in haar productgroep zitten.

Even voor de duidelijkheid:
www.velleman.be



Seeeeeeee ya
Jasper
Drive-in Show The Dream Team

----------


## reflection

ik heb zelf bij een kleine geluidsset een 12'' bassspeaker(wordt gebruikt als mid) en die doet het toch wel goed als monitor of topkastje.

francis

----------


## Mark

Velleman verkoopt geen XXL Powersound

Ik heb er een versterkermet ingebouwd filter (instelbaar) die gebrugt op mijn basswoofer zit in mijn auto. Is prima versteker voor als je er niet veel geld voor overhebt. Maar is inderdaad lage prijsklasse...

Alle waar naar zijn geld...

Mark

----------


## scouzy

ik heb ooit die groene car speakers gehad (de 8 inch) 4 ohm
200 watt rms
en mijn commentaar hieromtrent
DIKKE NEST (met de nadruk op dikke en op nest) :d
ik heb 1e opgeblazen
en de nadere heb ik nog (khad der 2 gekocht)
enfin als ge een verwarmings element zoekt ,waar afentoe
iets geluid uit komt, dan moet ge bij xxl powersound zijn......
(die wa ik nog heb liggen krijgt ge, ma daar is niks meer mee te doen)
het materiaal wat ze gebruiken is misschien niet zo slecht op zich
maar de assemblage is schandalig... de konus was met zo pruts lijm
gelijmt aan de ophanging, en van die dingen ...( het opschrift van 
de woofer (ale de naam en zo op de conus)was zo heel dof,dus dan weet
ge al genoeg denk ik....
voor de rest..
ook het geluid dat eruitkwam was verschrikkelijk
daar rammelde iets mee in die woofers(en ik ben heeeeeel zeker dat et
iets in de woofers waren, niet in mijn kast of zo)
echt niet om aan te horen......
resonantie alom..
om dat het toch om wegte gooien was heb ik op de spider(zo heet dat gele ding toch he tussen de magneet en het membraan)een beetje seconde lijm gesmeerd (tussen de spider en het membraan) en 
toen was de resonantie weg..eens weer op een aanvaardbaar volume 
gekomen ,begon het opnieuw.....

mijn mening 
koop het nooit !!!!!

van de versterkers weet ik niks,maar wat ik wel zag bij XXLpower sound (weer typisch) is dat het aangegeven vermogen niet overeen
kwam met het vermogen dat de versterker aankan)
zo geven ze bij een versterker aan dat hij 2*120 watt (laat staan
dat het rms is of muziek,dat geven ze er niet bij noch bij welke impedatie van de luidspreker)  en als je dan
goed op de foto kijkt van de achterkant van de versterker staat
er 2* 100 watt 4 ohm..en ik denk niet echt dat dat ding 2 ohm stabiel
is...

groetjes
scouzy


en waar blijven nu mijn sterretjes?????

----------


## John b

DIKKE NEST???  


John.
Doe mij maar martin(i)

----------


## dj Q-bone

Ik heb een keer met andere mensen samen gedraaid die deze versterker gebruikten. Dat ding werd echt abnormaal heet!, je kon er makkelijk een ei op bakken.

Geen aanrader.

----------


## BENjpt

> citaat:
> Tja t'is PowerSound hé, misschien verre familie ?



Gezien de reacties hoop ik het niet voor je.. <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>
Misschien je naam wijzigen??<img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

greezz

Love, Life and Lighting. The 3 most important things in life!

----------


## flexix

Hee bedankt voor de reacties!
Ik heb hem uiteindelijk toch maar gekocht
samen met een dap a-500 versterker.
En tegen mijn verwachtingen in moet ik zeggen
dat hij het prima deed,  op zijn bijna volle vermogen.
Zelfs beter als die dap van 200 watt,  deze sloeg
2x uit terwijl die xxl gewoon lekker door bleef 
draaien. (ze hebben allebei 5 uur gedraaid)  
Hij werd trouwens niet echt heet (maar
misschien komt dat omdat dit het nieuwe model is van 
2002)  Kortom ik ben best tevreden met deze amp. van xxl en 
vind het jammer van die dap!!!!

Greetz,
    Flex-X

----------


## Remco vd Werff

Kun je hem nu al niet meer terug brengen dan? Of ben je er echt mee on the road gegaan?

Groeten, Remco

----------


## flexix

Hoe bedoel je? 
Die xxl-powersound versterker wil ik niet terug brengen,  want die is beter dan die dap-verterker die duurder was!!!

----------


## Remco vd Werff

Nee maar die DAP vind je toch niets...

Groeten, Remco

----------


## flexix

Ja klopt maar die gebruik ik voorlopig wel voor m'n toppen
Volgens mij kan ie daar best wel voor dienen.
En als het helemaal niet bevalt breng ik 'm inderdaad terug!!!

----------


## Remco vd Werff

Jaajaa, aardige verkoper heb je, als die je spullen na een tijdje gebruik toch nog terugneemt......lijkt me dat dat op zeer korte termijn gedaan moet worden.

Nouja succes met het spul iig.

Groeten, Remco

----------

